# Canon ambassador Richard Walch talks about Sport and action photography with the EOS R3



## kaihp (Dec 14, 2022)

Goecker (Denmark/Copenhagen based pro photo retailer) had Richard Walch (German sports photograper and Canon Ambassador) in their video studio talking about the EOS R3:






First 27 minuters are about the EOS R3, then they switch to lenses and looking back at the 1D(x) series.

16:37-18:02: Regarding Eye-AF: use it when you want to pick between two [or more] moving objects, that move at medium speed. When it's clearly one object, moving very very fast, it's probably not the right tool. It's not a one-size-fits-all tool (Richard: "you don't use a big sword to eat a salami"). Use it wisely.


----------

